# A genuine pigeon-Picasso!



## PigeonBaby (Apr 30, 2012)

Just wanted to share this artwork my pet pigeon did 

I let him go 'freestyle' on it so it is all his own creation.

Maybe not quite a masterpiece but proudly displayed on my wall nevertheless!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm impressed!

Terry


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

TAWhatley said:


> I'm impressed!
> 
> Terry


Pigeon in your AVATAR, never seems to rest


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

great work Picasso!!


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

By the way, you know Picasso kept fantails?
And named his daughter Paloma (Pigeon/dove in spanish) because he liked them so much?

You should encourage your pigeons to carry on in the art career, start a gallery, display their images to the world . . .


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

What a great idea!


----------



## PigeonBaby (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Woody Pigeon - I did not know that! Interesting bit of trivia there. I would like to do some more but maybe give him a helping hand so the next one doesn't look quite so... random!

Maybe he would like to do a self-portrait


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

nice work ..... Only a matter of time before that art work appears at Sotheby's I bet


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow, was that your pigeon walking on the canvas?


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thts cool. Try it again in highlighter colors that would look bad a$$.


----------

